# Need solar help



## jjh81 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok so I have a question I have 4 seimens 75 watt solar panels. I want to hook them to a mppt charge controller and charge a 24volt battery bank. I can't seem to make heads or tails of the charge controller I should use. Batterys are 6 volt 210ah I have 8 spec on the panels are as follows.

75 watts
Voc 21.7
Vmp 17
Isc 4.8
Imp 4.4

I am looking at an Epever 2210an mppt charge controller will this work?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

75W x 4 / 12V = 25 amps should be ok on amps.

21.7V * 4 * 1.25 = 108.5V so you'd be pushing it if you wired the panels all in series. Better to us 2 strings of 2 panels. So it will work.

I'm bothered by the 100v input limit. Usually you only see that on fake mppts or cheaply built ones. So your money, your choice.

WWW


----------



## jjh81 (Aug 17, 2010)

wy_white_wolf said:


> 75W x 4 / 12V = 25 amps should be ok on amps.
> 
> 21.7V * 4 * 1.25 = 108.5V so you'd be pushing it if you wired the panels all in series. Better to us 2 strings of 2 panels. So it will work.
> 
> ...


Need something kinda low cost what do you recommend


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

For mid-range cost I like Morningstar. There's nothing on the low-end that I'm comfortable recommending.


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

WWW you might want to look at your numbers, OP was for a 24v battery bank


----------



## jjh81 (Aug 17, 2010)

idahodave said:


> WWW you might want to look at your numbers, OP was for a 24v battery bank


What do you mean Dave?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

jjh81 said:


> What do you mean Dave?


That I used 12V instead of 24V for the amperage calculation. For 24V it would be 12.5amps. Cottage strings calculations stay the same. Morningstar does make a 15 amp mppt that would work.

WWW


----------



## idahodave (Jan 20, 2005)

At higher temperature two panels in series could be a bit low on voltage for a MPPT controller. Three in series would be a good fit for a MPPT controller but OP has 4 panels.
A PWM controller might be a better fit.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

I've ran a Morningstar 60A for fifteen years, a 45A for thirteen and a 45A MPPT for four. I can't recommended them highly enough.


----------

